
Cdnjs - the missing cdn for javascript and css - gprasanth
http://cdnjs.com/
======
mutant
Missing? There are lots of options out there for this. Cloudflare is pretty
awesome though, especially the versioning.

------
gprasanth
This is a pretty popular site already. I find this really useful for
discovering cool stuff.

------
filipedeschamps
Congratulations for serving it with HTTPS also.

